# Ships Collide In Bay Of Biscay



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Two vessels collide in the Bay of Biscay. 

Florece - small vessel sinks. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=1027421
Afrodite - tanker.http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/214227/title/afrodite/cat/503

How do they manage this.

Link to newspaper report below. Photos of both vessels from the Galleries.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-ships-collide-in-bay-of-biscay-6274572.html

Hawkey01


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Hawkeye that's an interesting question! Ships continue to collide in open waters with disappointing frequency despite colregs and all kinds of modern equipment to avoid it happening. No doubt the MAIB will tell us the answer in due course? Fortunately in this case all the crew were rescued.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes that is for certain. No loss of life is an excellent result. The crew of the Florece were a mixture of Ukrainian, Latvian, and Russian. They could have taken on something a little smaller I think! 

Hawkey01


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

I piloted the Florece into Fowey last Sunday and the again out of Plymouth on Tuesday on her fateful voyage. Fortunately, unlike the poor guys on the Swanland, everybody is safe.

I get to pilot a lot of vessels with E.European crews and some are better than others. The captain of the Florece was a delightful chap but did respond with "Yes Pilot" to every comment whether it was appropriate answer or not. I can't be too critical with my brief aquaintance but suffice to say it was not a vessel I had the utmost confidence in.


----------

